# Another shoot



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Some other pictures of some of my mice 

1








2








3 








4








5








6 








7 








8








9


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pictures! I love 3's markings.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovely pics and such a pretty bunch of Mice!
The colour on 4/5 is gorgeous!


----------

